# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  free ParameterDialog for Report Viewer LocalReport

## Sen1668

Is there a free code/object/tools to bring up prompt dialog parameter in Report Viewer localreport.

I've seen product like DivX can automatic generate UI parameter input based on Rldc without to codeing each report to get user input parameter.

Thanks

----------

